# Kelly Pavlik vs. Bernard Hopkins HBO PPV Oct 18



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.boxingforum.com/boxing-u...y-pavlik-vs-bernard-hopkins-10-18-08-hbo.html

You are invited to post with us during and after the ppv.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

You trying to steal our Posters TBF lol nah this is going to be a great card. One of m friends is the preliminary fight Danny "Swift" Garcia.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> You trying to steal our Posters TBF lol nah this is going to be a great card. One of m friends is the preliminary fight Danny "Swift" Garcia.


Cool shit

Hopkins just can't fade in this one, I think he can shut down Pavlik's 1-2. Pavlik won't be as fast at 170 and I doubt Hopkins will get in a barn burner with him.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.boxingforum.com/boxing-u...y-pavlik-vs-bernard-hopkins-10-18-08-hbo.html

Being discussed as the ppv goes on.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hopkins Won UD


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

This really erases the perfomance against Calzaghe. Hopkins pwned Pavlik


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

That erases the Calzaghe loss and both loses to Taylor.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> http://www.boxingforum.com/boxing-u...y-pavlik-vs-bernard-hopkins-10-18-08-hbo.html
> 
> You are invited to post with us during and after the ppv.


dam dude ur a Admin in both forums? mad props man lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> dam dude ur a Admin in both forums? mad props man lol


Lol TBF is the manager of All Forums he is signed up to every forum at the bottom of the site.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bernard Hopkins was amazing. I've always respected him for how he carries himself out of the ring and how smart of a fighter he is, but he disappointed in the Calzaghe fight. Last night was just amazing. As a fan of them both, I was pretty happy with what happenend.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Lol TBF is the manager of All Forums he is signed up to every forum at the bottom of the site.


hahaah i did not know that, lets keep this between us lol. :confused05:


----------

